# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Librat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë në bibliotekat publike - US

## OBX

Gjeke Marinaj, Presidenti i Shoqates se Shkrimtareve Shqiptaro-Amerikan ka organizuar qe librat e shkrimtareve shqiptar qe jetoj ne Amerike te pranohen ne biblioteken publike ne Richardson, TX.  Sot mora lajmin se nje gje e tille ishte arritur. 

Ajo librari ka pasuruar raftet me libra shqip, ku ze vend edhe romani im, Vrasjet dhe Makijazhet. 


Linku me poshte:
http://hip.cor.gov/#focus

 :buzeqeshje: 
Teuta

----------


## Fiori

Shume gje e mire dhe pergezimet e mia, me behet shume qejfi. 

Megjithate ky fakt nuk eshte 'lajm'. Librat e shkrimtareve shqiptare _(jo vetem Kadare te cilin e gjen kudo)_ gjenden jo vetem ne Biblioteka te medha sic eshte ajo e qytetit te Philadelphias por dhe ne biblioteka te vogla qytetesh ne MI, NY, PA etj

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OBX

> Shume gje e mire dhe pergezimet e mia, me behet shume qejfi. 
> 
> Megjithate ky fakt nuk eshte 'lajm'. Librat e shkrimtareve shqiptare _(jo vetem Kadare te cilin e gjen kudo)_ gjenden jo vetem ne Biblioteka te medha sic eshte ajo e qytetit te Philadelphias por dhe ne biblioteka te vogla qytetesh ne MI, NY, PA etj


Faleminderit Fiori. Ishte lajm per mua personalisht qe libri im ishte pranuar. 

Nuk e di  se cilat biblioteka publike kane sektore librash ne gjuhen shqipe, perndryshe une do te donoja disa kopje te librit tim.  Te lutem nese ke informacione, me trego. 

Cdo te mire,
Teuta

----------


## Fiori

Zakonisht librarite qendrore _(cdo county ka nje librari qendrore dhe qytetet nq se nuk i kane librat i terheqin qe atje - nq se nuk je familjare me procesin)_ kane seksione per 'International Books' ku mund te gjesh libra ne gjuhe te huaj, mes tyre dhe shqip. Madje tek forumi i Enciklopedise apo Shkrimtaret Shqiptare vite me pare kam hedhur pjese librash te cilat i kam gjetur pikerisht tek keto biblioteka. Tani i blej librat ne internet dhe rralle here shkoj ne librari megjithate nga sa mbaj mend po vendos disa informacione :

Tek Oakland County MI ka 6694 tituj librash per Shqiperine(anglisht) ose shqip nga autore shqiptare. Gjen libra te Martin Camaj, Koliqit, Shaban Demiraj, Shuteriqi, De Rada, shkrimtare te rinj etj...

Ne Macomb County ne MI gjen 348 tituj librash shqip ose per shqiptaret (anglisht). 


Keto jane si shembuj sepse dhe me kujtoheshin zonat nga koha kur kam qene ne shkolle atje, por nq se kerkon ne MA, PA, NY gjen edhe me shume.

Gjithashtu une mbaj mend qe kur mbaroja me librat e shkolles ose dhe libra qe blija e nuk me duheshin me, shkoja ja dhuroja librarise. Nuk e di cfare seleksionimi bejne dhe cfare standarte kane per pranimin e librave por per keto mund ti kontaktosh vete dhe te pyesesh. 

Disa librari ku kam pas shkuar une kishin dhe dite te caktuara per te dhuruar librat. Zakonisht ishte para ndonje ankandi qe kish libraria. Veconin ato qe mbanin dhe te tjerat i shisnin.

----------


## desaparacidos

Po une pse s'jam. A duhet me nis kopje te librit a? Une me kopjet skam par kurre raport te mire. Edhe kur kopjoja ne gjimnaz skuqesha komplet keshtu qe me kapnin menjehere.

----------


## mondishall

Me dha kenaqesi ky lajm per ju, Teuta. Uroj te jeni gjithmone e mirepritur bibliotekave te tilla dhe ajo c'ka me rendesi, bibliotekave ne shtepite e lexuesve. Suksese ne krijimtari.

----------


## OBX

> Po une pse s'jam. A duhet me nis kopje te librit a? Une me kopjet skam par kurre raport te mire. Edhe kur kopjoja ne gjimnaz skuqesha komplet keshtu qe me kapnin menjehere.


Duhet te dergosh ndonje kopje te librit tend. Nese keni edhe libra te tjera per donacion mund t'i dergoni. 

Me respekt,
Teuta

----------


## OBX

> Me dha kenaqesi ky lajm per ju, Teuta. Uroj te jeni gjithmone e mirepritur bibliotekave te tilla dhe ajo c'ka me rendesi, bibliotekave ne shtepite e lexuesve. Suksese ne krijimtari.


Faleminderit shume. Shpresoj se te gjitha bibliotekat publike ne SHBA do te ken seksion me libra ne gjuhen shqipe. 

Cdo te mire,
Teuta

----------


## MI CORAZON

Urime Teuta! J
Jam kurioze te lexoj librin tuaj, por s'di se si mund ta blej. 
Fiori, a ka mundesi ndonje shpjegim te detajuar se si i blen ti ne internet librat shqip. Jam perpjekur, por vetem autore shqiptare ne anglisht gjej.

----------


## D&G Feminine

WorldCat eshte website me i madh ne internet qe perfshin te gjitha biblotekat jo vetem te US po te gjithe botes. Ketu mund te kerkoni sipas emrit te autorit, titullit ose subjektit qe ju intereson.

http://www.worldcat.org/account/?page=searchItems

----------

